
Researchers break certificate authorities' domain validation - qzio
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/06/boffins_break_cas_domain_validation/
======
LinuxBender
I know this will never happen, but I would prefer to import physical objects
from my bank rather than trust a CA. Even a QR code printout out really large
on their wall behind ballistic glass would be a step in the right direction.

